# The Wood Tick gets groomed...



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

My co-worker thinks Vinnie looks like a wood tick - little head and big fluffy body! LOL. She's right, so today I took care of the problem. I went through my Kalstone book and decided that Vinnie could rock the Sporting Clip, so I cut off all that wood tick fluff. This is the before - a couple weeks ago:










Here are some afters... sorry for not having a nice profile. We were outside and I did the best I could, but after two and a half hours on the table, he just was not into holding still and playing GQ.




























Blending the legs into the shorter body was not as difficult as I thought it would be. I pretty much left his legs alone other than getting them tidy and blending them into the body. His body is 3/4". His legs are about two inches long. I was going to an inch on the body, but it was a bit too long. I can see some spots that I will work on next time. I have the hardest time with blending from his topknot to his neck.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's another shot that kind of shows his body and the difference in length between legs and body :biggrin:


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i love vinnie pics i wish he was my dog,.....


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!! You would send him right back across the pond!!

Actually, I should not say that - he is getting to be such a good boy now that he's growing up a bit. He will lay down now while I watch TV and right now he is laying under my computer desk while I work. He used to be such a little busy body and into everything. He is still overly social and gets so excited to see other dogs and people, but he's getting there! 

He's a fun dog to groom - his hair grows like mad and there is a TON of it to play with. The only part he doesn't like is the bath and having his feet shaved, but he's pretty good for both things.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

He is just such a handsome dog. Very very nice looking!

What blade do you use on his face, ears, feet, ect? I like that super clean look.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been using a 15 blade for face and tail and my mini arco (with the hair) for his feet.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

he looks good!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks fabulous! though i don't think he looked like a wood tick i loved hi before- so poofy but this is a sleeker trimmed up version I love it


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i defenly would never send him back.... please can i have him lol


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL - He and Todd would have a fab time together for sure!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

how old is vinnie?


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i think vinnie is nearly a year i remember he was a simular age to todd am i right?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep - He will be a year old on February 21st - I can't believe how fast time flies!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I loved him long but he does look so sleek now with his new trim. You did such a nice job. I always love to see photos of Vinnie and can you believe he is almost one!! So is Taffy!
_


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

wow - the three of them are birthday buddies :biggrin: I am going to have to do some fun photo stuff for his bday. It's on a Sunday and I'll be at an agility trial, but I have to do something!!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

what days is taffys.......? vinnie the 21st todd the 23rd i was thinking of doing domething for todd for his b day maybe i might have him a little doggie party on his birthday


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Have both Todds and Vinnies coats changed yet?
I always thought you weren't supposed to properly shape your dog until all the adult coat came in?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

What the heck is a wood tick?LOL I love his new do.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Leooonie said:


> Have both Todds and Vinnies coats changed yet?
> I always thought you weren't supposed to properly shape your dog until all the adult coat came in?


Vinnie's coat is mostly changed I think. His front half and his rear legs all seem to be adult coat, but his torso area is still puppy fuzz. He has so much hair and it stands up so well, I think he could have been shaped into just about anything when he had all puppy hair.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

KPoos said:


> What the heck is a wood tick?LOL I love his new do.


Just a regular tick - itty bitty head and a big old body! :biggrin:


----------

